
Installing Swift for Tensorflow and Jupyter Notebook on Ubuntu 18.04 - phren0logy
https://vibhuthasak.github.io/posts/swift-tensorflow-guide/
======
MR4D
Nice! Looking forward to trying it out this weekend.

